# Home Depot / John Deere



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Home Depot announced strong first quarter results.
Sales were up 16% and the company specifically sited one of the
main reasons for the strong growth in sales was a significant increase
in their sales of John Deere tractors. 
:tractorsm


----------

